

Aurora hackers may have accessed Prism - codeulike
http://www.techcentral.ie/21618/aurora-hackers-may-have-accessed-law-enforcement-targets

======
codeulike
via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5860958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5860958)

 _The Aurora hackers gained access to Google 's servers to a database that
contained information on US surveillance targets, the Washington Post reported
this week, citing former and current government officials as sources for the
story._

Washington post article: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/chines...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/chinese-hackers-who-breached-google-gained-access-to-sensitive-data-
us-officials-say/2013/05/20/51330428-be34-11e2-89c9-3be8095fe767_story.html)

